
Taiwanese grandpa plays Pokémon Go with 11 phones - lgregg
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/7/18072192/pokemon-go-11-phones-taiwanese-grandpa
======
boyce
Never played Pokemon Go but in Ingress I'm pretty sure playing with multiple
accounts (and devices) was a bannable offense.

I did meet a guy who carried a ridiculous amount of gear for playing.
Batteries, portable wifi modules for group meets, antennae. Sims for every
network in case signal was unavailable for some. Satelite phone for when there
was none.

~~~
adetrest
Now that's dedication, especially when you consider the cost of data on
satellite phones.

~~~
boyce
Yeah, completely crazy the lengths some players go to. People travel a long
way for events or to exchange keys to make big links and fields. More of a
trot around the park thing for me (and the occasional pub meetup)

------
wcoenen
There are 12 phones in the picture, not 11 as claimed in the title.

~~~
mystcb
Looks like someone in the comments
([https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/7/18072192/pokemon-
go-11-ph...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/7/18072192/pokemon-go-11-phones-
taiwanese-grandpa#496656375)) has posted a picture showing that there are 15
of them on his body harness! (The picture does make it a lot easier to see
them when they are pointed out! :) )

Actually impressed with that setup though, not sure you can just go down to
your local shop and buy a 11/12/15 phone harness!

